
Hedera Hashgraph: 50,000 aBFT consensus tx/s, with Solidity smart contracts - pjkundert
https://www.hederahashgraph.com/
======
pjkundert
Well, Hedera Hashgraph implements Solidity smart contracts -- at >50,000
globally distributed public aBFT consensus (finalized) confirmations per
second.

That's going to leave a mark...

The last 15 minutes or so are a bit, well, terrifying. A globally distributed
AI processing 1/2 billion events per second consensus-distributed across
millions of machines using Hashgraph. Basically, Google-level AI, available to
anybody, using any network-connected camera, microphone and the entire real-
time corpus of the 'net (eg. the Twitter firehose, ...). What could possibly
go wrong? :)

[https://youtu.be/FCy9FnOq19s?t=5795](https://youtu.be/FCy9FnOq19s?t=5795)

[https://satori.com](https://satori.com)

~~~
atomical
Blockchain doesn't make sense for AI. Check out /r/machinelearning.

